# Damaged lead sleeve



## jbbenni (May 18, 2014)

*me too...*

Hello bgalarneau,

You posted a great description of the problem, and your illustration is excellent. I'm facing a similar situation - happily, I can access the cast iron fittings underneath if necessary. Since your post is quite an old one, I wondered what you decided to do. Did you get advice elsewhere, And can you offer any for the rest of us?

In other readings, I gather the lead sleeve is secured to the Cast Iron with an internal ferrule (brass perhaps), which can be cut or hammered out to permit removing of the sleeve. I can't vouch for this, I haven't tried it.

I'm considering trying to remove the ferrule and sleeve, and transition from CI to 4" PVC for an ordinary closet flange. If that doesn't work, I may remove the CI closet bend and tie in PVC earlier. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Usually the lead is secured in the 3 inch cast hub by poured lead and oakum. You should open the floor or ceiling below. Cut the cast below the hub. Install a cast iron to plastic adaptor and rerun it with plastic and a new flange. 

Also call your home insurance they may cover the drywall repair.


----------

